# Rayon Wick and Royal Cotton



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Hi there i was chatting to @Silver about diffrent cottons and he said these 2 cottons (Rayon and Royal wicks) work very well for him with fruity menthols.

Does anybody have stock of these 2 cottons and if you could share a link please?

Thanks


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi there i was chatting to @Silver about diffrent cottons and he said these 2 cottons (Rayon and Royal wicks) work very well for him with fruity menthols.
> 
> Does anybody have stock of these 2 cottons and if you could share a link please?
> 
> Thanks



https://www.sirvape.co.za/products/royal-wick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/2/18)

Cotton Rayon Blend.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/accessories/products/mr-fluff-cotton

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/2/18)

Thanks @Rob Fisher , now that i have a reason to order the new Rader on special but now they all sold out on the Rader


----------

